#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Maharashtra Board SSC Class 10 Result 2017 declared mahresult.nic.in

## ajaytopgun

The Maharashtra Senior School Secondary (SSC) Class 10 Result 2017 will be declared at 1 pm today on mahresult.nic.in, according to official exam results partner examresults.net.

Other than the official website, students can check results on official partner websites such as www.examresults.net/maharashtra.





  Similar Threads: CAT entrance test 2017 Result IIT JEE Advance Result will be Declared on 11 June 2017  http://jeeadv.ac.in/, https://results.jeeadv.ac.in/ For JEE Exam 2017 - Class 12 Marks would not only be the parameter Rajasthan 10 Class Board results Today rajresults.nic.in Maharashtra SSC Examination Result announced June 2015 mahresult.nic.in

----------

